# What tool?



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What tool do you use the most?
A. for acrylic
B. for wood

A. I use a skew almost all the time.
B. Depends on what I am turning 
bowls=bowl gouge and inside bowl=round nose scraper
pens=skew or gouge


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Gouge for just about everything to start out, then a smaller gouge LOL I do like the skew once things are more round.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Yesterday the answer was:
A. Skew
B. Skew for pens

but, I got a carbide scraper for Christmas and I may just use it for everything but final cuts. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

3/8" Spindle Gouge almost to finish...

3/8" Spindlemaster (actually a round nosed skew) for finish work...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> 3/8" Spindle Gouge almost to finish...
> 
> 3/8" Spindlemaster (actually a round nosed skew) for finish work...


Post a picture of that Spindlemaster. I have a old skew I may grind down and see if I can make one out of it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Post a picture of that Spindlemaster. I have a old skew I may grind down and see if I can make one out of it.


Oughta be easy, Bobby... round off the end.(and especially the corners)...bevel to one flat side...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I use a gouge to start then finish with a skew - at least I think that's what I used to do when I had time to turn something.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

for pens - a gouge for initial roughing and mass removal

skew for final shaping.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Bowl gouge wtih fingernail grind for everything but the last pass. Then I switch to the skew. I know how to use the skew just fine and used to use it from start to finish but I can remove material faster wtih my bowl gouge. This is for pens.

If I am doing bowls, I use the bowl gouge and a heavy scraper. For hollowforms, I use the bowl gouge on the outside and my Monster Hollowing Tool for the hollowing.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Small roughing gouge, it really has another name ( which I have forgotten) but was sanded down for the way I turn. LL


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Roughing Gouge, Spindle Gouge, Skew (I am still learning to master the skew) Round Nose Scraper, and Parting tool. Really like the Pro PM set I got last year!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I used to use a bowl gouge for roughing, and the spindle master like Tortuga, for final shaping, but recently purchased a carbide cutter and use it for almost everything now. I love that tool !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> I used to use a bowl gouge for roughing, and the spindle master like Tortuga, for final shaping, but recently purchased a carbide cutter and use it for almost everything now. I love that tool !


lesse a pix or source on that carbide cutter, Richard... Always got room for just one more tool..lol


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here you go !










http://www.thingswestern.com/3.html


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> Here you go !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you just buy one handle then buy the separate inserts?


----------



## tewltime (May 21, 2004)

*One handle*

I think that all of the ends are machined to match the carbide insert. I just ordered a Boss off of their page and it ships tomorrow, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Tewltime is correct, however, you can build your own handle by drilling and tapping a piece of steel rod. I think there are few details out there somewhere on the thread size and cap screw. I know I read a post on a DYI version a few months back. Once you have a handle, you can also make your own special ends. Just a little hill for a mountain climber like you Bobby. I'm pretty sure you could make and sell a few if you had the time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Richard - did you get the round, square or both?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Richard - did you get the round, square or both?


I got the 1/2 round, it cuts the profile, and then it's the perfect size to cut the lanyard groove. Notice how all my calls now have a pefect 1/2 groove at the top ? If I was to get a second one I think it would be the triangle, but all three would be SWEET.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

For myself, I use fingernail gouge most.


----------

